# missouri hoarder busted, animals need homes!



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

http://feathernfur.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=550

ok I didnt want to cross post it without their permission, but here's the link! if you can help in anyway please do!!


----------

